

Show HN: GiLA – Visualizing how issue labels are used in GitHub projects - softmodeling
http://atlanmod.github.io/gila/

======
joksnet
"You are accessing from an HTTPS connection and our service is located in an
HTTP server."

What?

~~~
softmodeling
In short, this is the sad life of researchers in Software Engineering. You
would think we have all kinds of facilities to setup our own servers and the
like. Well, we don't :-( (and I better stop here)

